# 2 akronym ??



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

What is VO and CP?


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

VO = vegetable oil
AO = animal oil (tallow and lard)
CP = cold process
HP = hot process


----------



## Maia (Dec 5, 2011)

What is akronym ?


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

acronym = other name for


----------



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

thank you. I guess I shouldn't have followed DH spelling.:bouncy:


----------



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

one more ? Do you not heat at all in CP?

sorry to ask really dumb questions, but I just can't imagine not heating at all


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

You have to have your oils in a warm range. Most of the recipes I've been trying call for oil temps in the 90-100 range with the cooled down lye/water mix being similar.


----------



## Maia (Dec 5, 2011)

omgosh now I feel like a dummy lol...I thought it was some new ingredient I hadn't heard of lol !! I knew acronym ....i was reading the other as a-cron-nim haha !!


----------



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

ok so I guess I have been doing CP because I've had my temps between 95-100 so what are temps at HP?
Or what is the general difference?


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

I do HP in a crockpot where it gets to trace, then cooks on warm till its a vaseline texture, then I add fragrance and color, and put it in the molds. The soap is considered safe to use as soon as its unmolded, but I think most who do HP cure them for at least a week to let them harden up more.


----------



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

aahhh now its beginning to make more sense:heh:

I saw some of that, but did not know the difference. 
Do you add the lye to water first. How do you add the lye when you do it that way? And do you not have to stir?


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

I melt the oils in the crockpot first, then add the lye water, once it traces, I turn my crockpot to warm. Yes, I have to stir, and keep an eye out that it doesn't crawl out of the pot. Had it happen once...what a mess!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The difference between Cold Process and Hot Process is that in Hot Process, the heat is added during/after the oils & lye solution have gone to trace.

Cold Process relies on no additional heat added to the soap batch after it is at trace and Hot Process relies on additional heat.

Most of the HP soaps I hear of today rely on using a crock pot for additional heat. In years past, there was also DBHP (double boiler hot processing) and DHHP (direct heat hot processing). Additionally, there is the CPOP method, where you heat up your oven to the lowest setting and putting your molded CP soap in the oven and turning off the heat.

Hot processing you soap _will _make your soap '*soap*' more quickly, i.e. the saponification takes place faster. What it doesn't do is make your soap more use-able. (If you consider your soap 'use-able' by having a lot of the excess moisture evaporated out to make a longer lasting soap.)

With either HP or CP soap, you have to mold it. Once it is unmolded, regardless if it is CP or HP, it is ready to use. Both CP & HP require additional time before it will be the best to use or sell.

Every soap needs a chance to evaporate the excess moisture to ensure a better lathering, longer lasting soap..

I've stuck with CP for my milk soaps. I use a 32%-35% lye saturation (32-35% lye to 68-65% whole milk) for my lye solution. I insulate well with a couple of wool blankets set upon my clothes dryer while running to add heat to ensure a full gel on my slab molds (about 12 lb of soap).

With these restrictions, I will package with shrink wrap after 4 weeks of 'cure' time. Even with that, soaps that are more than 2 months old will need additional shrinkage on the shrink wrap bands.

I prefer CP over HP because
1) I use 100% raw milk in my lye solution
2) I discount my milk/lye solutions.
3) I like to have delicate swirls in my soaps!


----------



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

thank you, thank you, thank you

I'm beginning to understand


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Here's a pretty complete list of acronyms. You'll probably need to join the Latherings Forum, but I'm sure you'll enjoy it!

http://www.latheringsforum.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=6958


----------

